# Genuine Bicycle Products Article 2 klunker build



## rev106 (Jun 20, 2020)

Did a klunker build for a pal of mine, enjoy. 

https://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/index.php?attachments/img_1423-jpg.126182/


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 3, 2020)

Thats rad. Turned out really nice


----------

